# Godaddy.com or hostgator.com??



## Suz (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm torn between these two hosts: godaddy.com or hostgator.com.

does anybody have anything good or bad about either of these two?

I see that godaddy.com is offering a domain name for 1.99 which is a steal and hostgator's price is $15.

Is godaddy just offering this cheap domain name to get people to sign up with them or are they good all the way around?

I did notice that godaddy's help line is NOT toll free, nor do they offer instant live onlinehelp - and hostgator DOES offer 24/7 live online help (which I feel more comfortable with).

Any suggestions?

Thanks much  I'm ready to sign my name up and just can't decide!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is godaddy just offering this cheap domain name to get people to sign up with them


Yes  Many webhosts do this. They will offer a cheap or free domain to help encourage you to buy hosting through them.



> or are they good all the way around?


I've heard good things and bad things about godaddy hosting. The same can be said for just about any webhost though.

I don't think they are particularly bad for general hosting though.



> I did notice that godaddy's help line is NOT toll free, nor do they offer instant live onlinehelp - and hostgator DOES offer 24/7 live online help (which I feel more comfortable with).


If you feel more comfortable with that level of service, then that sounds like the way to go. If they are basically tied in your mind and the level of service is adds an extra plus for one side, that might be the deciding factor.

If you want to do more research (and probably glowing reviews and horror stories about both companies), you could do a google search for hostgator problem or godaddy hosting problem.

I think there are positive posts about both companies posted in these forums.


----------



## Suz (Oct 15, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Yes  Many webhosts do this. They will offer a cheap or free domain to help encourage you to buy hosting through them.


Rodney, thanks for your input.

if i buy my name through godaddy.com, can I use hostgator to host it?

and if so, does hostgator charge to move it over with them?

If I remember right after speaking with hostgator, they told me if i had my name registered with another site that they would charge me their domain price of (currently) $15. Does this sound right?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> if i buy my name through godaddy.com, can I use hostgator to host it?


Yes.

You can generally buy your domain anywhere you like and host it anywhere you like.



> and if so, does hostgator charge to move it over with them?


No, there shouldn't be a charge. 

Just remember whenever you are signing up with any web host that you don't have to *move* your domain to them, you just have to _point your domain's nameserers_ to them.

It sort of sounds the same, but moving your domain often entails a "domain transfer", which changes where you manage and pay for your domain name fees.

A nameserver change on the domain is something you can do by logging into wherever you register your domain (like godaddy or mydomain or any other place) and then you go to the domain management screen and look for something that says DNS or Nameserver management. 

Your webhost will give you the information that you need to use when you make that nameserver change. Usually it's something like NS1.yourwebhost.com ns2.yourwebhost.com



> If I remember right after speaking with hostgator, they told me if i had my name registered with another site that they would charge me their domain price of (currently) $15. Does this sound right?


That doesn't sound right. Well, it sounds like they are talking about a "transfer" of a domain, which you don't want (and don't need) to do. You just need to get the nameserver information from hostgator since you already own the domain name and you don't want to move it. The nameservers tell the domain to point to your webhosting space.

I hope this helps some. Any other questions at all, feel free to post here


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

speaking of damain names.. The price of dot com and dot net's are going up.


----------



## Suz (Oct 15, 2006)

well, I just tried to get my 1.99 domain name with godaddy.com.

of course, there's a catch. you have to sign up with hosting or some other promotional thing to GET that 1.99. Otherwise, it's $9.00.....

I think I'm going to sign up with hostgator for my domain name unless i find something else... I don't like that bait and switch trick godaddy is using....


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

I swear by godaddy, i have 6 accounts with them. 
They send me discounts all the time and i have free hosting credits up the wazoo.


----------



## Eyerish (Mar 20, 2007)

I use godaddy....they are just fine for domains and hosting needs. 

The only thing I don't like about godaddy's hosting, is that on shared accounts....I have to give them my godaddy sign in details for any tech to log into my control panel...which is a major design flaw on their part. It works, but its a pain the ***. It is an extra login step which is pointless.


----------



## expo (Mar 22, 2007)

I buy domains through netfirms now. I have about a dozen each with godaddy and netfirms. Godaddy Domain service is better but netfirms is $4.99 for the first year and this includes hiding the whois info. As far as hosting, I would also look at dreamhost. They have really good deals. I have heard about a lot of nightmare stories about godaddy hosting. and the price seems pretty bad.

p.s. also check out 1and1 for hosting. They have really cheap starter plans.


----------



## Johnny Shirts (Mar 30, 2007)

my 2 cents... I've used "doteasy" twice now - and I like them.


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

I have 30plus domains registered with godaddy and so far excellent service (2 years now) I have several domains with internic also ($15.00) mainly due to the idea I dont like all my chickens in one basket.

My dedicated server is with cihost (10 years) with some minor hiccups way back when no complaints. I pondered going with godaddy's dedicated box but I think I like the managed services with cihost better. Godaddy gives you the box and that's about it.

You can google "godaddy coupons" for discounts when you go to purchase your domains... the least you'll save is 10%. my last domain purchase (spamfries) was $6.95 I think.

good luck
Bill


----------



## mizi117 (Mar 12, 2007)

as far as i know...hostgator is the best hosting and provide excellent support


----------



## Live2sk888 (Jan 23, 2007)

I've had excellent luck with godaddy but haven't tried the other one.


----------



## jclynn67 (Mar 11, 2007)

Ooooohhhhh boy ... I don't have a web site yet either ... suppose that is another thing I need to start looking into ... will have to research the ones you all have listed and see what I can come up with. Wow some of you have alot of websites ... dozens? 30 plus ... wow not sure I can handle running one let alone more ... hehehe ... why so many may I ask?

Jody


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

I've heard both good and bad about GoDaddy.

You might try looking about in some of these places: webmaster forums - Google Search


----------



## NeoNiko (May 12, 2007)

Hmmmmmm....I'm seeing some pretty interesting things here, but your all missing the important things to look for in hosting. I personally use 1and1.com for about 5 yrs now (got it for 3 yrs free when they started advertising  ) and I can't imagine my sites without them. They have killer pricing, perks and the control panel is very easy (unlike cPanel). Anyway, here are some things to look at when searching host companies:

1. Amount of web space you get for your money (how much hard drive space on their server you get)

2. Bandwidth (the amount of traffic comming to your site), this is THE most important (in my eyes). Exceeding the bandwidth will cost you, just like going over your cell minutes.

Don't worry about how many email accounts you get as long as it's enough for you and any employees and/or departments (i.e. customer service, billing, etc.) under you. I've seen some say they give you 300 emails, but only like 100 GB of bandwidth...rip off! Of course 1and1 gives you 600 email accounts, but who in their right mind needs that many?! 

But again, PLEASE compare these features with every host company you are thinking of. Of course it also depends on what ecomm. site software your using like CRELoaded, OSCommerce, ZenCart, etc. Research is the key and never just go on impulse or the first one you like.....look at many! I know I looked at like 20 before going with the one I have. Well, hope this helps any and best of luck to ya


----------



## NeoNiko (May 12, 2007)

Ok, I forgot to add this. I checked out godaddy and....they're a rip off. I wouldn't spend my money there. But if you want an easy way to check places out go to Hosting-Review.


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

Sorry to throw another factor into an already complicated pot of 'em, but after extensive research - and I mean extensive - I came to the conclusion that MANY of those host review sites out there, certainly if not especially including the prominent ones like Hosting Review, are mere advertising fronts for the major US host companies. 

I have posted on this before, so won't go into all my reasons and the conclusions I finally reached, but for anyone who is interested to read the full account, you can check out the blue and white link at the bottom of my website home page.

Anyone who wants to PM for any clarification on any aspect of my "report", no probs. I well recall the heavy going, confusion and frustration when I was conducting my research in quest of a quality, good value webhost, and am happy to help where I can.

BTW, I think NeoNiko's set of criteria in the post at the top of this page are worth considering when assessing hosts.


----------



## cutprint10by40 (Jan 23, 2007)

I have used go-daddy to buy the domain but not any hosting. I hadn't heard good things about go-daddy's hosting other than it's cheap. The general negative is that it is "oversold", i.e. they offer very cheap hosting with a lot of space and bandwith alot of sites are hosted with a tendancy to speed issues.

Dreamhost.com and westhost.com may be good ones and and they offer alot of space and bandwidth.

I reccomend checking your host out on WebHostingTalk Forums - Web Hosting Discussion


----------



## NeoNiko (May 12, 2007)

cutprint10by40 said:


> they offer very cheap hosting with a lot of space and bandwith


 
Actually, They are almost 2x more expensive than 1and1 with less space, bandwidth & frills. Space and bandwidth is how I review a hosting company at first glance, then I see if the price is worth it.




> I came to the conclusion that MANY of those host review sites out there, certainly if not especially including the prominent ones like Hosting Review, are mere advertising fronts for the major US host companies.


 
I agree too, especially if there are no customer comments or reviews. BUT, it does give you an idea of places to go and check out na dyour able to decide on your own. The first one on their list sure is impressive with space and bandwidth and the fact they say they're geared for OSCommerce ( I use CRELoaded myself though, which is a steroid injected version of OSC). But I'm not one to advertise and specific company, I just say what I see


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

Ross B said:


> Sorry to throw another factor into an already complicated pot of 'em, but after extensive research - and I mean extensive - I came to the conclusion that MANY of those host review sites out there, certainly if not especially including the prominent ones like Hosting Review, are mere advertising fronts for the major US host companies.


I know what you mean. The first time I read one of those sites red flags started going up at an alarming rate. They just seem a little bit "off", and when you look deeper it becomes pretty obvious.


----------



## TaylorTees (Nov 8, 2006)

NeoNiko said:


> Ok, I forgot to add this. I checked out godaddy and....they're a rip off. I wouldn't spend my money there. But if you want an easy way to check places out go to Hosting-Review.


I have used godaddy for a few years now.. and when I bought my first domain.. with hosting for 2 years.. the hosting ended up being $3.99 a month.. That seems to not be a rip off to me.. not to mention they were running a deal and I got my domain name free for 2 years... They have 24 hour tech support by phone - and have been able to answer any questions I had...

I say 2 thumbs up to Godaddy..


----------



## patchmaster (May 10, 2007)

jclynn67 said:


> Ooooohhhhh boy ... I don't have a web site yet either ... suppose that is another thing I need to start looking into ... will have to research the ones you all have listed and see what I can come up with. Wow some of you have alot of websites ... dozens? 30 plus ... wow not sure I can handle running one let alone more ... hehehe ... why so many may I ask?
> 
> Jody


 
When I say 30 plus _domains _I mean I own 30 plus (I think actually 42 in total) domain names, not actual web sites. I have plans for them all but at this time I only actually operate 6 web sites. not all apparel orientated. everything from a beer & BBQ search engine to a radio control modelers hangout to a game site (in the works) I wear many hats and printing is only one of them.

I firmly believe the Internet is the land rush of the new millenium and dont want to miss out 

Bill


----------



## CypherNinja (May 5, 2007)

patchmaster said:


> I firmly believe the Internet is the land rush of the new millenium and dont want to miss out



Amen to that!


----------



## martinwoods (Jul 20, 2006)

Has anyone used the website tonight web builder through godaddy?

I am trying to find something easy to build and do not know much about frontpage or the other web builders. I am not a computer geek at all. I need easy, and I mean easy.

Thanks


----------



## Ross B (Apr 28, 2006)

martinwoods

Apart from online templates, which I think give you only a very basic and pretty boring website, FrontPage is about as easy as web design software gets. I have struggled with WordPress, Illustrator and Photoshop (so I'm no geek!), but I found FP quite intuitive once I got on to the idea of Tables. Get yourself an Idiot's or Dummy's guide and in a few hours you'll be fine.


----------



## mrgeezteez (May 21, 2007)

this is such a great question...since we are new we are trying to figure out the best way to go online to just get our name out there...
my husband started a simple website on freewebs.com...(found outabout freewebs.com from our 11 year old!!!since he has a class project the hubby thought we would play too) 
so how does this work? you just have to go through places named above?
and they will help you with domain names?
chrissy


----------



## oddhuman (Jul 27, 2006)

I have all my dot.com's with godaddy and never had a problem with them. Now as for hosting I have used several, I have been looking at Web Hosting by DreamHost Web Hosting: Web Sites, Domain Registration, WordPress, Ruby on Rails, all on Debian Linux! . Check out the rates and all that you get. Has anyone else delt with DreamHost?


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

hey guys i was on this recently... i recommend checking out a forum called web host talk or something like that look for it its got all that u need, ive never tried either... i will say this... in that forum every1 talks about GODADDY like enron on steroids... we all know how well hidden fees and tricks with free domain to keep u fend with people... i dont have godaddy but dont u ever wonder y they would have to force u to stay?

no one EVER recommends it, as far as im aware... the 1.99 is only for .info , if u really want something cheap... go with yahoo for 1.99 plus hidden whois charge OR 5.99 with 1and1 FREE WHOIS PRIVACY thats who i went with in the end, as far as hosting, theres plenty of awsome hosts, u really need to c the detailed info... what do u want? ecommerce or just a display?? 

if u want only display u dont even need a dot com just get a free tk

are u planning on selling from site? make sure u get a host package with OSCOMMERCE or ZENCART included, u can later add more but these are FRiiTOS and obiously very pop. if theyre already included atleast u know for sure u can use THAT CART did i mention FRiiTOS happen b FREE flavored everyone loves?

u might also need an ssl cert. to sell not sure if u have google checkout or paypal tho..

i like one called DST internet... mainly cause theyre right in dallas texas and at 2.95 who can beat that oh... and UNLIMITED STORAGE & BANDWIDTH

ix hosting is the TOP rated in alot of boards, they seem to be excellent however a little more pricey

yahoo is pretty decent, a name u trust, plus check out their integrated small business solutions tho ive heard its just a basic cart dunno its like 7/mo.

good luck!


----------



## dekace (Jun 27, 2007)

goddaddy.com
its cheap and good


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

godaddy its just like buying in walmart i guess read what people say about it in the big webmaster forums, its "ok" not the best its ok... ofcourse you probably wont have all the necessities those guys have im sure they run fancier stuff.. if ur planning on installing carts u do need quite some freedom tho, for the most part they just complain about real bad configuration, help etc and dunno bout cpanel or that other fantastico control panel i think its rather godaddys propietary software.. im not sure havent read up on the subject in a whil, i have seen pretty nice sites on godaddy but for some reason it seems for like "regular" basic stuff like if u go on yahoo answers everyone will love it but not much of a buzz with web host forums do ur own research but out of the 2 id go with hostgator definitely... and if u look around u can probably get nice discounts from resellers for the same package, ill tell u this tho... stick with the big names theyre big for a reason, most little guys will oversell.. they promise jigahhoops of whatever but get u with the "cpu"
"ram" or total running processes allowed catch so to begin with... like 99% of people wont use all the space promised... and then... if someone tries to get smart they get u by saying ok sure lots traffic but guess what ur esceding ur cpu usage and stop u cold, thats what u call overselling cause its false promises, cpu ram etc are things u never think about but especially when running software like carts forums etc its gonna be a real determining factor, check out webhostingtalk it seems like on of the fairer places to get info cause most other places are totally biased, their "top" list are based on huge payouts.. 


i copied this from webhosting talk... and ill just remind u guys that hostgator like godaddy are very popular and mainstream so alot of the other companies have similar clauses

7a.) Resource Usage
User may not:
a) Use 25% or more of system resources for longer then 90 seconds. There are numerous activities that could cause such problems; these include: CGI scripts, FTP, PHP, HTTP, etc.
b) Run stand-alone, unattended server-side processes at any point in time on the server. This includes any and all daemons, such as IRCD.
c) Run any software that interfaces with an IRC (Internet Relay Chat) network.
d) Run any bit torrent application, tracker, or client. Please note that you may link to torrents off server, but may not host or store them.
e) Participate in any file-sharing/peer-to-peer activities
f) Run any gaming servers such as counter-strike, half-life, battlefield1492, etc
g) Run cron entries with intervals of less than 15 minutes

this is the whole reason its "shared" versus virtual private which is basically like u pay rent for ur own computer, bottom line if u got a bunch of stuff probably easier to buy ur own server or run it off ur computer... u can do it its legal, remember theres no such thing as a free lunch... i was gonna fall for one of these scams im looking again, realistic packages... if u care to know, are without all the hype for example a small orange and steadfast networks are more like the real numbers people handle not the giggillions of traffic for storage maybe but not downloading all at once, 



btw... check this offer out from yahoo first year $2... 
http://www.smallbusiness-domain.com/yahoo/?gclid=CIXak-Pj-4wCFRt9hgoduCUc8w
if u only want the domain they say all u need is to email them and theyll release it, then just get hosting somewhere cheaper although yahoo is a pretty reliable name, id still go with someone else

also... i bought mine with 1and1 for 5 bucks and saved me emailing hassles, plus its like for unlimited not just one

or just buy the name... host for free i havent tried it i think u aint got php i dunno but hey itll save u $$ while ur deciding and u dont have to leave ur project grounded 
http://finitesite.com/

also check out this list i found its got a bunch of free hosting places probably ad supported tho
FreeWebspace.net : Search Results

furthermore.. i was gonna go with dstinternet... but i cant seem to find anyone whos got them, i liked they were in texas but seem shaddy.. i recommend everyone do their own search a good unbiased forum is hard to find.. sticking with big names is a good strategy i recommend checking these guys out
Web Hosting Forum - WebHostingTalk Forums

its real tricky... has anyone else had experience with the newer hosts? how do those add up.. i guess for our needs here if theres nothing better go daddy isnt bad, but i dont think anyone can call them the best either, i have really noticed that, its like most reviews say theyre ok, its not as bad as i thought, like i said, im not sure for now i think ill try free hosting while i fix up my html skills before i go in with a yearly contract hosting package cause its VERY hard u really dont know who to believe here and im planning on buying a couple domains and running them from one main host since theyll offer tons of webspace im taking my time


----------



## Shaliza (Jun 12, 2007)

I don't know how they are as a host, but as a registrar, I think they're excellent. I've been with them for as long as I can remember & I haven't had a single problem. Not even a tiny one.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

<<< don't like that bait and switch trick godaddy is using....>>>

this is the life we live. Godaddy has been great for me as for getting back to me when I have questions or need to cancel a service.

one reason I went with Godaddy is because they are in the U.S.

I have one account left with Canaca. I got tired of their b.s. after I was charged an additional amount by my credit card for using a Canada company.

Not sure why we in the US are not making sure we use US companies and I mean companies in the states. I do find most companies with the great prices are in Canada. I need to put my finger on the company.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Johnny Shirts said:


> my 2 cents... I've used "doteasy" twice now - and I like them.


 
My cousin wants me to get involved with her website and she uses doteasy, another Canada company.............. not good for me, but if it works for everyone else, great.


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

yahoo gives ur first year domain for 2$ with special promo and 1and1 for 5$, just to clarify godaddy isnt a terrible service hell if i got a nice discount id go with them, also.. for 1and1 no hassles for domain.. yahoo i hear u have to mail them otherwise ull be automatically hosted there.. stay away from registerfly they just wend down for scamming


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

im not canadian but what makes us companies better than us in the end what you get at a great deal is what should count shouldnt it?.. is there like charges to run with these guys i think im not getting something


----------



## maryg (Mar 28, 2007)

I've had 6 or 7 sites hosted with GoDaddy over the past 4 years. Never a problem whatsoever...very cheap. You can download their user manual. If you are used to dealing with hosting companies, etc. you shouldn't have any problem. If you're new, they give ample support. Just a toll call. I've never had a site down not one day in all these years. That's pretty good in my book. I never heard anything about the bait and switch. I've always obtained my domain name ($3.95 at the time) at the time I start working on the web site, and then later sign up for hosting. Sometimes it's months later. Even though you register your domain with them, you don't have to host with them unless they have changed their policy. You just have to get on their web site and read and read again. Also, when you are signing up, you will be given the option to purchase "extra" stuff...just say no! I am sure hostgator is good, too. Just my 2 cents worth!


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

swissarmour said:


> yahoo gives ur first year domain for 2$ with special promo and 1and1 for 5$, just to clarify godaddy isnt a terrible service hell if i got a nice discount id go with them, also.. for 1and1 no hassles for domain.. yahoo i hear u have to mail them otherwise ull be automatically hosted there.. stay away from registerfly they just wend down for scamming


 
I used Yahoo a few years ago and their incompetent support caused me to lose my domain name, so I never want to do biz with them again.

Yahoo does have some fantastic templates.


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

swissarmour said:


> yahoo gives ur first year domain for 2$ with special promo and 1and1 for 5$, just to clarify godaddy isnt a terrible service hell if i got a nice discount id go with them, also.. for 1and1 no hassles for domain.. yahoo i hear u have to mail them otherwise ull be automatically hosted there.. stay away from registerfly they just wend down for scamming


 
I used Yahoo a few years ago and their incompetent support caused me to lose my domain name, so I never want to do biz with them again.

Yahoo does have some fantastic templates.


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

yea... ive spent alot of time in web host forums pretty interesting stuff there... now.. they dont advise on having ur domain with the same guys who sell u hosting cause u could get stuck with them once u wanna change or whatever, u dont have to transfer either thats just a trick so ull shell out more cash... if u check out my page its elbisnes.com ive set it to forward my myspace its not much but just so to show it works.. so basically check up on the cpu usage stuff... and fnially i just read this... heres the downside to those whopping amounts of storage i mean seriously think about it how could they ever afford 300 gigs of traffic a month PER CUSTOMER!!! thats just crazy really... ok so heres what happens they catch u with the cpu overusage thing and to make it simple... u might get cancelled if u run a forum like this one right here.. theres not a whole lot of uploaded media if any... and its really just text... but thatll do u in once again its just an example... so once u do "violate" the cpu thing whether ur hardly using ur massive bloated storage numbers hostgator can suspend u... but hostdaddy will just charge 2 bucks for every gig u go over without telling u ok wtf... whatever the reason i dont like surprises.. anyways im shopping around ill probably settle for one soon if u guys are interested to know who and y i decided


----------



## Square1 (Jun 23, 2007)

I don't know if it's been said or not... but *"www.doteasy.com" *is a great place to host your site. They throw in free hosting package and it is a great way to get the ball rolling. If you start to exceed any of the free hosting you can upgrade at any time. 
I actually got the email from "doteasy" that I was going to exceed the max data transfer on my phone email and I logged in and upgraded it on my Moto-Q. Great site. Great service. Easy to use FTP Hosting.
-Robbo


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

I use Godaddy for buying my domains. It's a great place to have your domains. They mail out renewal notices at least 60 to 90 days before the due date.

As for hosting their for me they suck since I have to upload a lot of different things per week. Their java ftp takes forever to open and if your using a php program such as a forum their service does cause it to go haywire.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

OK, here is my dirty little secret....
here is what I can do and if you are smart you can also.. 
I can put up a website within a matter of hours.. I can use as much space as I want, I can have as much traffic as I want and I can do it all for free.. well somewhat.. here is my dirty little secret.. I buy space.. I am a reseller which means I buy from a company that lets me put up as many domains as I wish. I can pop them up and I can take them down as I need them. over the last 5 years I have hosted over 10 different companies that paid me to host them and I have had over 20 different web site.. I presently host 6 others and 4 of my own.. All for $20 bucks a month. I charge my domain users $50 to $100. per year so that pays for my cost of my service plus a little over.. I also did a lot of web design.. so it is free for me.. I use a company called grabweb.com Now before you all start asking me to do your web site.. I am getting out of that part of the business.. I am getting too old and for some reason lately I don't have time.. But you guys should look at some of these reseller programs as they offer you the opportunity to do your own thing and if you want to have multiple web sites it helps keep the cost down.. And if you want to rent out space to others you can do that also and make a few bucks to offset your cost. I have been using grabweb for 5 years and have a 99.5% up time.. Lou


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

Great tip Badalou.


----------



## swissarmour (Apr 29, 2007)

could u explain that a little slower? so for 20 bucks u buy space.. isnt that what u normally buy anyway?

it says ur able to host up to 20 domains, does that include free registration? do you keep the reg. rights or does the host similar to what godaddy does?
theyre in houston thats awsome i like
what about ram and cpu usage im just wondering cause sometimes these are also determinants hmm.. i wonder who hosts this forum


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> do you keep the reg. rights or does the host similar to what godaddy does?


godaddy doesn't keep the rights to your domain



> could u explain that a little slower? so for 20 bucks u buy space.. isnt that what u normally buy anyway?


Most web hosting companies allow you to host one website per hosting account. So when you pay the monthly hosting fee, you can only host one domain.

The company that Lou uses offers a "reseller" program that allows you to pay $20 per month a and host as many separate domains as you need to as long as your total storage isn't used up.

Domain registration is separate from the hosting fee.

"Reseller" programs are usually for web designers that want to offer hosting but don't want to get their own dedicated server. It allows the web designer to "resell" the space they have allotted to the web designer's customers and bill their customers separately. The web design customers never have to know that the web designer isn't running their own server.

You don't have to be a web designer to take advantage of a reseller program. If you think you will be hosting several websites/domain names, it can be a good way to save on hosting. There are a number of web hosting companies that offer reseller programs.

If you don't plan on hosting multiple websites, then you may not need to worry about getting a reseller hosting plan.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Most web hosting companies allow you to host one website per hosting account. So when you pay the monthly hosting fee, you can only host one domain.


I think most large hosts will allow you to host multiple domains these days.


----------



## jfoawn (Jun 18, 2007)

I use An hosting, till now i have no complains, it has work great for me, they have a lot of tools, like to add a forum to your site, or shopping cart, or blog, ect. Also has email accounts. Free domain and the hosting is like 9(BC i got the statistic thing) but i think it goes lower, i recomend it.... here is their link:

AN Hosting - Powerful, award-winning hosting for just $6.95 per month
http://www.justfortheculture.com


----------



## AndyC (Jul 20, 2007)

I have used both GoDaddy and Hostgator. I highly recommend HostGator. You get a ton of space and most of their plans allow multiple domain hosting.

So I would recommend registering your domain with GoDaddy. You can usually find a code to give you a discount on the domain and then host your site with Hostgator. 

Andy


----------



## wiscot (Aug 14, 2007)

It may well be that no one is paying attention to this thread anymore, but I was curious to know if anyone had any commentary on either of these hosts:
Web Hosting Buzz: Reseller Web Hosting Cheap Website Hosting Dedicated Server Reliable High Performance Web Host
or
Host Papa - America's Leading Web Host
Both get props for me for making some effort at renewable energy in their operations, and also for being suspiciously affordable.
I'm particularly intrigued by webhostingbuzz, as they offer the sort of reseller account that badalou was explaining (_great_ tip, btw).


----------



## PhillyApparelJoe (Jan 19, 2011)

I too am a 7+ year customer of GoDaddy. Their Website Tonight site builder is easy to use, and I have never had a problem.


----------



## lareezy (Nov 5, 2009)

i'm very happy with godaddy


----------

